# Kite and Dilute Kite Rollers



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Rollers: Here's a shot of a Kite (out of Almond) and a dilute Kite for comparsion. Both young birds.

I will be updating our website tonight with some shots of our 2008 young birds. Such as the attached photo of recessive red, recessive yellow and black rollers


Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi LINK, That dilute Kite is very intresting what are your plans for breeding this bird,will be using it in your ALMOND program? I was very empressed with your web site,and realy liked the recessive red and yellow rollers* ......GEORGE


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dilute Kite*

Hi,

Not sure what I am doing with the dilute hen, I had not planned on it. I may use back into Almond but the dilute could just create a washed out almond - suggestions?

Recessive reds were my father's favorite color roller with almond being a close 2nd. I like the reds and yellows but mainly keep them for memory of my father.

Link


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Link, I know very little about Almond so I am of no help but maybe one of the others that come to the genetic site may be of help.It is unfortune that the dilute would effect all the colors in the Almond. Now if only effected the Dun color that would be intresting,but as you say it would wash out all the color. * ..GEORGE


----------

